# Two channel for now



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Music room stereo system includes:
Dual 1245 turntable with an AT-440MLa cartridge
Harman Kardon TD4400 CD Transcription cassette deck
AKAI AT-2600 tuner
Oppo DV-970HD non-vintage for a digital source with an AudioDigit Tubalizer tube buffer stage between the Oppo and the preamp
Harman Kardon Citation 11 preamp - reconditioned
Two Phase Linear 400 Series I power amplifiers - reconditioned
Components all sitting on a Flexy Table rack custom designed and built by me
Interconnects are either AR Professional Series or Monster Interlink 200
14 gauge speaker wire
Two pair U4 Large Advent stacked. The Large Advents are the "New" version, have been refoamed, had component upgrades to the crossovers, and are fused, each pair driven by one of the above amps. One pair purchased by me in 1980 and the other recently from eBay. These speakers stand stacked (top speaker is upside down) on sand filled Dayton SSHM-12 12" High Mass Metal speaker stands.

Housewide stereo system:
Realistic STA-2380 100 Watt per channel Stereo AM/FM Receiver
Harman Kardon TD-202 cassette deck
Technics SL-BD20D turntable
JVC 5-disc CD player
Niles SS-6 speaker selector with impedance magnification

TV room speakers -
Rock Solid monitors
AR S112PS subwoofer

Foyer speakers -
New Large Advents A4 walnut veneer

Sitting/computer room speakers -
New Large Advent U3

Dining room speakers -
Infinity SM65

Kitchen speakers -
Infinity SM65


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Music room stereo system now includes:
Dual 1245 turntable with an Shure M97xE cartridge
Harman Kardon TD4400 CD Transcription cassette deck
AKAI AT-2600 tuner
Emotiva ERC-1 CD player
Emotiva USP-1 preamplifier
Two Emotiva UPA-1 monoblock power amplifiers
Components all sitting on a six-shelf Flexy Table rack 
Interconnects are either AR Professional Series, Steren AV or Monster Interlink 200
14 gauge speaker wire
Magnepan MMG loudspeakers, Spring 2011 queue for Magnestands
Acoustic Research S112PS subwoofer to be replaced soon with two Critical Q subwoofers, ED eQ.2, and a Crown XLS1000


----------

